# Help w/Ridgid Router using template guide bushings



## TnJed (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all! I'm looking for a little help...

I'm new to the world of woodworking & recently purchased my first router. I went w/ the RidgidR29302, mainly cause it came w/ both a fixed and plunge base as well as the price. Additionaly, I've purchased the PC4210 dovetail jig.

My problem is this:
With the bushing guide in place (and locknut secured), I cannot set the bit to the desired depth (only able to set to about 1/4" deep).
When I lower the depth adjustment down, the process is stopped @about 1/4" deep(bit tip below bottom lip of guide). While lowering bit it APPEARS that the depth is stopped b/c the collet nut is to long and is stopped by the locking nut for guide. I _THINK if the collet nut was only bout 1/2", that would allow for another 1/2" of depth.

Thoughts?

Has anyone else had any experience in this kinda problem?

I hope this makes sense. :boat:

TYVM in advance for any help!!!_


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*JUst trim off the guide bushing...*

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=brass+guide+bushings
Harbor Freight has a nice set...about $19.00 all brass, you can trim off the length to suit. I wouldn't use the steel PC bushings in case of inadvertant contact with a cutter.  bill
BTW you may be using a 1/4" bit seated all the way into the collet. If you extend the bit enough that may solve your problem. Setting up a router for dovetails is a tedious process and lots of trial and error. Don't get discouraged and make a depth setup block when you get it sorted out.


----------



## TnJed (Mar 5, 2011)

Thnx for the tip woodnthings. Actually, I have a woodcraft brass set of guides that someone just gave me. I have a guide in the woodcraft set that is identical to the steel PC guide. Won't be using that one anymore.
But, I don't really see how trimming the guide will help me. It seems to me that if i were to trim any material off the bottom of the guide, there wouldn't be a "lip" leftover to actually guide the router in the template and if I were to trim any off the top of the guide that would mess things up w/ the guide locknut.
BTW, I am using a 1/2" bit.

Follow me?
btw, I'm sure this is just a simple thing I am overlooking or something along those lines.
**PLEASE bare w/ my NEWB'ness**


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK let's start over*

What bit, dovetail or straight? Which base plunge or fixed? Depth stop out of the process? If the collet nut is bottoming on the guide bushing and the bit is not down far enough, you need a longer bit.
Or forget the guide bushing and use another guide system. Are you making a dovetail set up using the PC4210 you mentioned?
What guide bushing and bit does it call for? Instruction ans set up manual available?  bill


----------



## TnJed (Mar 5, 2011)

*OK, ty so much for time & patience BILL*

bit???... 1/2"shank dovetail bit that came w/ the PC4210 jig. Used w/ a brass guide bushing extactly like the steel one that came w/ jig.
(I'm trying to make halfblind dovetails using said jig).

base???... fixed

depth stop out of process???...Yes, I think so. The depth stop feature is only on the plunge base of my RidgidR29302.

The collet nut IS bottoming on the guide bushing before desired depth reached. Only getting ~1/4" depth.

It sounds like I need a longer bit as you mentioned. If this is true, I guess the problem is my router & the jig are not compatible (bitwise @ least)???

And yes, the jig manual is in hand. Unfortunately, it doesn't really go into how to adjust depth. Jig manual just refers me to using the instructions in my routers operating manual. Router manual doesn't have any info re: template guides.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's been a while since I set mine up*

But if I recall I had to grind off the guide bushing a bit to allow the cutter to poke out to the right depth. Reason is the template is only 3/16" thick or so and that's all the bushing you need to extend down. Get rid of the rest, not needed. I'll check mine tomorrow and post back.  bill


----------



## TnJed (Mar 5, 2011)

I double checked... the template is 1/4" thick & guide bushing is only 3/16". So, the bushing is thick enough to guide the router through the template but does not extend past the bottom of the template.:blink:


----------



## RUSSR (Jan 6, 2010)

My bushing guides mount on my plunge base plate.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TnJed said:


> bit???... 1/2"shank dovetail bit that came w/ the PC4210 jig. Used w/ a brass guide bushing extactly like the steel one that came w/ jig.
> (I'm trying to make halfblind dovetails using said jig).
> 
> base???... fixed
> ...


 
Sounds like you could pull the bit a little more out of the collet to get there. Preferably, get a longer bit. The ones marked with a star are extra long 1-3/4" shanks:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html


----------



## TnJed (Mar 5, 2011)

*hmmm...*



jschaben said:


> Sounds like you could pull the bit a little more out of the collet to get there. Preferably, get a longer bit. The ones marked with a star are extra long 1-3/4" shanks:
> http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_dovetail.html


It certainly seems that a longer shank bit would fix the problem. It just seems really odd that the supplied bit that came w/ jig would have been long enough. The bit that came w/ jig has the same shank length as most any other bits available out there.:blink::blink:


----------



## TnJed (Mar 5, 2011)

*Problem solved!!!*



RUSSR said:


> My bushing guides mount on my plunge base plate.



I switched to using the plunge base and for some reason the plunge base allows for greater depth w/ guide bushing than the fixed base allows for.
:thumbsup:

I figured I should have been able to make this work...I just needed a lil hand holdin'
:tongue_smilie:

Thanks everyone!
:clap:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TnJed said:


> I switched to using the plunge base and for some reason the plunge base allows for greater depth w/ guide bushing than the fixed base allows for.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> I figured I should have been able to make this work...I just needed a lil hand holdin'
> ...


 
:thumbsup:


----------

